# 'Up Helly Aa' - the viking festival in the Shetlands



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.uphellyaa.org/

We would like to take our MH across to watch this festival in January.

Has anyone been? Any advice would be helpful...eg

We expect to need electricity, so do we need to book a campsite?

How good are the ferries? Do they get cancelled often in the Winter?

In terms of the festival, should we get tickets for the main hall?

Many thanks

Simone


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

This festival is fantastic and well worth the travelling to see it. The finish of the fire festival where the Viking boat is put to the torch is awesome and unforgettable. The ferry from Aberdeen is affected by the weather conditions but very rarely cancelled. Remember the Shetlands are a long way from the UK mainland. If you are going to take part in full, don't think about driving for at least two days afterwards!! 

I cannot help with campsites as was always there on business.

Enjoy and have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bump. I am interested too as my wife would like to visit her Norse roots and this is on her to do list.

Dick


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi

Up Helly Aa is well worth a visit, we now live up in Shetland and this winter will be our first as locals. The main festival is on Tuesday evening - but aim to be in Lerwick for all day Tuesday as well, through to Wed morning..... if you haven't done so already look up 
http://www.uphellyaa.org/
and 
http://visit.shetland.org/

Main issue this winter is that the main (only) campsite in Lerwick is closing at end of September - for redevelopment (not for campers). This means that the only campsites possible are going to be outwith the town (not close).

Definitely book tickets for the hall you want to go to - they all get sold out. I'd suggest asking if you can wildcamp at the hall carpark for the night of the festivities. The fun goes on all night, so don't aim to drive anywhere, then everyone sleeps all day Wednesday!

Investigate the campsites at the marina's for other days of your stay....they should be able to open up and let you have hook up.

Guess it depends on what else you're planning on doing up here in the islands.
The comments about the ferry are right, some delays, cancellations rare. Biggest issue is in a south easterly gale when the harbour entrance at Aberdeen may be inaccessible - there are plans to dredge it again, but don't think this will happen before January. Obviously no one can offer any guarantees.

Any other questions ? either pm or post and I'll see if I can help!
best wishes
Sally


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sandra and I was up in Lerwick/Shetlands diveing about 5 years ago.. The nearest campsite is "Clickimin" in the town of Lerwick, it is next to the sports center if I remember right.

We were on a liveaboard dive boat in the harbour and we were ther during the summer, so can't help you with the camp site, only we went to look for it while we were there.

Linky, except I have forgot how to shorten it  .. http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...rwick_Mainland_Shetland_Islands_Scotland.html

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Found plenty of wild spots up there but none very near Lerwick. If it were me i would be tempted to fly and rent a cottage or something. Then again, I bet they get booked up well in advance.

Its a magical place, especially Unst and Muckle Flugga but January? 8O


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice so far...interesting to know that the campsite will be shut. I had thought of contacting the tourist board - as I wouldn't want us to get in the way.

We will have a puppy by then, so flying won't be an option - plus the OH hates the inconvenience compared to driving the MH.

We weren't sure how many days to stay - as we can well imagine that January isn't the best month to see the islands at their best; but I like the idea of basing ourselves at the Marina.

Will do a bit more investigating.

Thanks again

Simone


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

As a regular visitor to the Shetlands on business, I was always careful as to when and how I got there. As above said, 'the ferries are seldom cancelled'. Now this can be a good thing, if you have good sea legs, or indeed a very bad thing if you don't. I was (am?) very reluctant to use the ferry during winter time. Its bad enough sometimes during the summer!! Having said that I have also had some super scary flights up there, but at least you die quicker!! Lol..... One visit up there I had return ferry ticket but flew home. It took me two days to recover from the trip up on the old St Clair ferry. My client came to collect me from the 'boat' and ended up taking me to his home where he sat me down with the newspapers and the remote control. I was still there hours later having been unable to stand up!! Never again! I am sure that ship looped the loop..    

But do make the effort and go to the festival. Loads of 'sooth moothers' do.. Well worth it just to watch the locals trying to die by beer... It's quite a do.. You won't see anything like it anywhere else..

Alex B ..

AB13CHB.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Sally: I notice that there are different halls - but how do you get tickets to them? The official website only mentions the main hall (not that I'm fussy - just curious).

I contacted the Shetland tourist people and the ferry people and got lovely friendly replies back...

The Clickimin campsite is closing because they want to build a high school there and the tourist people suggested basing ourselves at one of the other campsites (outside Lerwick) or wild camping. How refreshing to be told that we can do that?!

Was given the following link for campsites and info on wild camping: http://visit.shetland.org/caravan-and-camping-parks.php

The ferry timetable/prices not available till October, but they said that they will email me when they are ready; and they were very helpful regarding the puppy onboard predicament.

www.northlinkferries.co.uk

So, now just need to decide how many layers of clothes I will need to take :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi

things you'll notice up here....people are friendly and have a can do attitude - wildcamping isn't a problem. Just be responsible so the welcome motorhomers get doesn't change 

Have a look at http://www.shetland-communities.org.uk/subsites/cc/
as they (or at least they did earlier this year) have a more comprehensive list than the tourist office....and they're fine about those of us with motorhomes rather than caravans!

The other hall that I know about is the Clickimin....even though the campsite is closing, the recreation centre will be open and they have a hall there. They also have a nice big carpark, and it adjoins nice dog walking around the loch. So, I'd suggest calling the reception and asking them when their tickets go on sale.

We may well even be wildcamping in their carpark with our hounds too!

best wishes
Sally

ps. bring plenty of warm clothes, wet weather gear and towels to dry the puppy.....


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Worth looking at http://www.deltingboatingclub.co.uk/Caravan_Park

Martin


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.srt.org.uk/clickimin-caravan-and-camp-site

We found out that the campsite at Clickimin leisure centre will be partially open until 1st Feb....so if anyone is interested in attending Up Helly Aa, they just need to phone the leisure centre.

We've booked - now just have to organise a hall to visit for the night (trying to get into the Clickimin)

Oh, and book the ferry! :wink:


----------

